# Current train speed record



## KmH (Apr 22, 2015)

603 kph (374 mph)

Set by Japan's experimental maglev train.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/wonder/japans-maglev-train-smashes-world-speed-record/vi-AAbsFET

That fast is great if you want to move people from A to B quickly, but not so great if people want to do some sightseeing between points A and B.

Imagine Denver to Grand Junction in 40 minutes or so, instead of 8 hours.

Or Santa Barbara to San Jose in just under 1 hour, instead of 8 hours


----------



## Paulus (Apr 23, 2015)

80% of the route will be underground, so no sightseeing anyhow. Besides, the vast majority of people travel to get somewhere: sightseeing is an incredibly minor amenity in terms of mode selection.


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2015)

I too ride the train to get somewhere, but sightseeing from the train is an amenity important to me, and a major reason I pay more to take the train instead of saving time and money by flying.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah, but on the other hand? Imagine CHI-MSP in an hour or so (or any of the other Chicago Hub routes).


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2015)

Let's go back to "real" railroads: The French have done it again. April 3, 2007, 574.8 km/h = 357.2 mph


----------

